# Abandoned Hospital Wales / July 2016



## amber95 (Jul 13, 2016)

Apologies as it's been a while crocodiles! 
I've been keen to find somewhere untouched but I've had little luck, but this place was outstanding!

There is very little history of this building, the main part was built in 1759. It has a large extension/cabins on the left wing but the building itself is perfectly intact, it seems a mystery as to why it's been abandoned.

As per usual with my posts my Frenchies are photobombing.

Now to the fun stuff...


Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum
Urbex Asylum
Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum 

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum 

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum[/url
[url=https://flic.kr/p/JYWRAz]
Urbex Asylum 

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum

Urbex Asylum


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2016)

It's been a while since I've seen a microfiche machine. I had fun playing spot the frenchies, thanks for posting.


----------



## dirge (Jul 13, 2016)

Cracking photos! Great stuff you can take your dogs with you, if I took my king Charles he'd let everyone know we're inside lol!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 14, 2016)

Superb photos. But am I imagining, on your first photograph in the top far left window, there seems to be a woman standing looking out.


----------



## amber95 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks! See I thought the top window on the right had a figure in it!


----------



## dirge (Jul 14, 2016)

abow95 said:


> Thanks! See I thought the top window on the right had a figure in it!



Same, definitely a figure type effect there!


----------



## smiler (Jul 14, 2016)

Lovely pics, loved the fire surround and admired your taste in footwear, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2016)

First class images and a very interesting building,Thanks for sharing.


----------

